# †+†  كل تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث †+† اعداد استاذ نظير جيد†



## men@ elgm@l (19 مايو 2008)

*سلام ونعمة وبركة لجميع الاعضاء والزوار *​ 
*جميع تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث *​ 
*ولما اقول جميع مش ببالغ بس هى بالفعل جميع تأملاته*
*حتى الان ولو فى جديد تم اعداده سنتم وضعه *​ 
*لانها من اعداد استاذ نظير جيد *
*وهو الوحيد على الانترنت اللى ابتكر فكرت التأملات دى *​ 
*بس لازم ناخد بالنا من نقطه مهمه جدا*​ 
*التأملات دى مش طالعه رسميه من البابا *​ 
*ولكن فى اخ مبارح من حبه الشديد فى قداسة البابا شنودة *​ 
*بقى يجمع العظات كلها *​ 
*ويبدا ياخد اجزاء منها *​ 
*ويضيف موسيقى *​ 
*ويعملها مكساج وكده ويبدا يرفعها ونسمعا *​ 
*من حبه الشديد لقداسة البابا خلى اسمه المستعار على النت نظير جيد *​ 


*يلا بينا بقى وواحده واحده*​ 
*"مجانا اخذتم مجانا اعطوا" متى 10 : 8 *​ 
*+++*​ 
*تأملات بالموسيقة روعة لقداسة البابا من تصميم نظير جيد (اسمه المستعار )*​ 


*[تأمل ربنا موجود] *
*تأمل روعة بصوت مملوء من الشجن والحزن بصوت قداسة البابا*






 





*[تأمل ارجع مرة تانى لربنا]*
*لو عايز ترجع لربنا اسمع واتامل مع قداسة البابا*
*

*


 




*[تأمل توبى يا نفسى]*
*تأمل للتوبة فى منتهى العمق والقوة لقداسة البابا*
*

*
*



*​ 


*[تأمل مركز الله فى حياتك]*
*لو عايز تقيس مدى علاقتك بربنا اسمع التامل الخطير ده وشوف مدى علاقتك بربنا *
*

*


 


*[تأمل لك القوة والمجد]*
*تامل نادر فى تسبحة البصخة لعام 69*





 


*[تأمل صلاة التسبيح]*
*تأمل جميل جداً جداً ومعزى جداً جداً*
*صلاة طويلة ومعزية جدا لقداسة الباب*





 




 


*منقول من منتدى مارجرجس للافاده *​ 
*لينك الموضوع *​ 
*http://margerges.mam9.com/montada-f50/topic-t1459.htm*​ 


​


----------



## mikoo (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: †+†  كل تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث †+† اعداد استاذ نظير جيد†*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## oesi no (21 مايو 2008)

موضوع رائع 
ربنا يبارك تعبك فى نقل الموضوع 
توبى يا نفسى بقا من انهى عظه ولا هى اسمها كدة ؟​


----------



## nazeer gaied (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: †+†  كل تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث †+† اعداد استاذ نظير جيد†*

توبى يا نفسى بقا من انهى عظه ولا هى اسمها كدة ؟




*اولا بشكركم وانا مبسوط كتير بعضويتى فى هذا المنتدى الجميل جدا*
*والضخم جدا*
*ويارب التاملات تكون عجبتكم*
*بالنسبة لسؤال اوسى على تامل توبى يا نفسى*
*هو اجزاء من عظة*
*امام الديان العادل لعام 1996*​


----------



## oesi no (21 مايو 2008)

الف الف شكر يا استاذ نظير 
ربنا يبارك تعبك ​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: †+†  كل تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث †+† اعداد استاذ نظير جيد†*

* نورت المنتدى نظير 

نورت المحكمة *​


----------



## nazeer gaied (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: †+†  كل تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث †+† اعداد استاذ نظير جيد†*

*شكرا ليك مينا المنتدى منور بالاعضاء الحلوة اللى فيه
ربنا يبارك فى حياتكم جميعا*​


----------



## ROWIS (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: †+†  كل تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث †+† اعداد استاذ نظير جيد†*

علي فكرة جامدة قوي حتي انا كمان كنت عاملها مشاركة في منتدي تاني

ودي تامل صغير قوي
اسمة بعد الموت مفيش فرصة بالموسيقي برضوا
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/48696807/880ad843/___.html

وانا هحاول اجيب وعظة حوار مع الله بالموسيقي


----------



## men@ elgm@l (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: †+†  كل تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث †+† اعداد استاذ نظير جيد†*

* ميرسى يا غالى على تكمله الموضوع 

ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## kmmmoo (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: †+†  كل تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث †+† اعداد استاذ نظير جيد†*

شكراً لك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: †+†  كل تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث †+† اعداد استاذ نظير جيد†*

*ميرسى يا غالى على المرور *

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## nazeer gaied (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: †+†  كل تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث †+† اعداد استاذ نظير جيد†*

*شكرا ليكم ويارب التاملات تكون عجبتكم
ببركة وصلوات قداسة البابا*​


----------



## ميرنا (31 مايو 2008)

*تأملات بالموسيقى لقداسة البابا شنودة*


*تأملات بالموسيقة روعة لقداسة البابا من اعداد نظير جيد*


+++
+++

*[تأمل ربنا موجود] *
*تأمل روعة بصوت مملوء من الشجن والحزن بصوت قداسة البابا*http://www.4shared.com/file/40086065/e69bcb9b/____.html








*+++*
*+++
[تأمل ارجع مرة تانى لربنا]*
*لو عايز ترجع لربنا اسمع واتامل مع قداسة البابا*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/40086065/e69bcb9b/____.html

*






*+++
+++
[تأمل توبى يا نفسى]*
*تأمل للتوبة فى منتهى العمق والقوة لقداسة البابا*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/40472133..._________.html

**




*
*
+++*
*+++*
*
[تأمل مركز الله فى حياتك]*
*لو عايز تقيس مدى علاقتك بربنا اسمع التامل الخطير ده وشوف مدى علاقتك بربنا *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/43045768...1/_______.html

*






+++
+++

*[تأمل لك القوة والمجد]*
*تامل نادر فى تسبحة البصخة لعام 69*
http://www.4shared.com/file/44676973...__69_____.html







+++
+++

*[تأمل صلاة التسبيح]*
*تأمل جميل جداً جداً ومعزى جداً جداً*
*صلاة طويلة ومعزية جدا لقداسة الباب*
http://www.4shared.com/file/45577488/39b97cd4/____.html

copy​


----------



## totty (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تأملات بالموسيقى لقداسة البابا شنودة*

_جااااااااااارى التحميييييييييل

بجد انا كنت سمعت من فتره تامل منهم

وبجد رااااااااااائع 

وميرسى ليكى كتيييييييييييييييير_​


----------



## nashat_shosho (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تأملات بالموسيقى لقداسة البابا شنودة*

حقاً زمن القديسين منتهاش


----------



## sparrow (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تأملات بالموسيقى لقداسة البابا شنودة*

جمال جداا يا ميرنا وخصوصا توبي يا نفسي 
ربنا يحفظلنا البابا ويقويه

شكرا كتير للبركه الجميله الي ادتهالنا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## peter_2010 (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تأملات بالموسيقى لقداسة البابا شنودة*

شكراا يا مرنا انا مبسوس من هذا المقال جميل اوى
وانا بحب الشعار بتاع البابا شنودة وعندى اللى عاوزة يمكن ان يتصل على الايميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تأملات بالموسيقى لقداسة البابا شنودة*

رووووووووووووعه ياميرنا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على التأملات 
جارى التحميل........
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## peter_2010 (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تأملات بالموسيقى لقداسة البابا شنودة*

شكرا على البرننامج كوكو
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ميرنا (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تأملات بالموسيقى لقداسة البابا شنودة*



totty قال:


> _جااااااااااارى التحميييييييييل_​
> 
> _بجد انا كنت سمعت من فتره تامل منهم_​
> _وبجد رااااااااااائع _​
> ...


انا مش فاهمة مين الوارم اللى حطاه فى توقيعك ده :11azy:​


----------



## ميرنا (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تأملات بالموسيقى لقداسة البابا شنودة*



nashat_shosho قال:


> حقاً زمن القديسين منتهاش


 
فعلا ​


----------



## ميرنا (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تأملات بالموسيقى لقداسة البابا شنودة*



sparrow قال:


> جمال جداا يا ميرنا وخصوصا توبي يا نفسي
> ربنا يحفظلنا البابا ويقويه
> 
> شكرا كتير للبركه الجميله الي ادتهالنا
> ربنا يباركك


 
عصفورى نورتى الموضوع ميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## ميرنا (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تأملات بالموسيقى لقداسة البابا شنودة*



peter_2010 قال:


> شكراا يا مرنا انا مبسوس من هذا المقال جميل اوى
> وانا بحب الشعار بتاع البابا شنودة وعندى اللى عاوزة يمكن ان يتصل على الايميل


 
ميرسى لمرورك بس ممنوع وضع ميلات ​


----------



## ميرنا (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تأملات بالموسيقى لقداسة البابا شنودة*



kokoman قال:


> رووووووووووووعه ياميرنا
> مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على التأملات
> جارى التحميل........
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


 
ميرسى يا كوكو لمرورك ​


----------



## hany_karim (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد: تأملات بالموسيقى لقداسة البابا شنودة*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  جدااااااااااااا


----------



## wawa_smsm (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تأملات بالموسيقى لقداسة البابا شنودة*

شكرا خالص يا ميرنا على التأملات .. (جارى التحميل)
وأنا فعلا كنت عايز أسمع حاجة زى كدة بقالى فترة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## RARY (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تأملات بالموسيقى لقداسة البابا شنودة*

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## nazeer gaied (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: †+†  كل تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث †+† اعداد استاذ نظير جيد†*

*لو امكن تثبيت التاملات 
للاهمية*​


----------



## nazeer gaied (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تأملات بالموسيقى لقداسة البابا شنودة*

*بشكركم كتير على اعجابكم بالتاملات
وشكرا كتير ليكى اختى ميرنا على محبتك
وانشاء الرب وعشنا سوف ناتى بالمزيد
بصلواتكم

وياريت لو امكن تثبيت الموضوع للاهمية
الرب يعوضكم خير*​


----------



## georgette (6 يونيو 2008)

عزيزتى ميرنا 
سلام ونعمة ربنا تكون معك دائما آمين
أشكرك من كل قلبى على التأملات الثمينة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث.
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك.


----------



## nazeer gaied (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: †+†  كل تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث †+† اعداد استاذ نظير جيد†*

*شكرا ليكم 
وربنا يرجع لينا قداسة البابا بخير وسلامة
ربنا موجود*​


----------



## peko20006 (16 يونيو 2008)

*++تاملات روعه من عظات قداسه البابا شنوده ++*

*التاملات دى عباره عن اجزاء من وعظات سيدنا ومضاف ليها موسيقى وهى من اعداد نظير جيد (وده مش البابا ده اسم حركى لواحد بيحب البابا)












[تأمل ربنا موجود]





[تأمل ارجع مرة تانى لربنا]





[تأمل توبى يا نفسى]





[تأمل مركز الله فى حياتك]





[تأمل لك القوة والمجد]





[تأمل صلاة التسبيح]





[حوار مع الله ] 






[بعد الموت مفيش فرصة]





وده كليب على تامل بعد الموت من تصميم رامز








للتحميل اضغط على اسم التامل*


----------



## monmooon (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ++تاملات روعه من عظات قداسه البابا شنوده ++*

*ممكن لوسمحت تساعدني انا مش عارفه احمل التأملات يريت ترد علي لاني محتجاهم وربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## peko20006 (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ++تاملات روعه من عظات قداسه البابا شنوده ++*

*هنا شرح طريقه التحميل*

*وانا فى الخدمه*


----------



## fns (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ++تاملات روعه من عظات قداسه البابا شنوده ++*

ربنا يبارك فيك بجد جميل قوى موضوعك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
صلى من اجل ضعفى
اخوك كيرلس


----------



## peko20006 (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ++تاملات روعه من عظات قداسه البابا شنوده ++*

شكرا كيرلس لردك المشجع


----------



## peko20006 (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ++تاملات روعه من عظات قداسه البابا شنوده ++*

ارجو تثبيت الموضوع ولو لفتره


----------



## nazeer gaied (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: †+†  كل تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث †+† اعداد استاذ نظير جيد†*

*سلام ونعمة المسيح لكل اعضاء منتديات الكنيسة
اشكركم كلكم على محبتكم وعلى كل تعليقاتكم 
حول تاملات قداسة البابا اللى بقوم باعدادها

وانشاء الرب وعشنا نحاول نجتهد اكتر فى تقديم مثل هذة التاملات

وبشكرك يا بيكو على اهتمامك بالتاملات واعادة رفعها

بس اسمحلى انا عايز اعرف ليه قمت برفعها من تانى على الرابد شير
ومعروف ان الرابد شير ده معقد جدا فى تحميلة 

وزى مانت شفت فى ناس مش عارفه تحمل منه حاجة

بالرغم من ان التاملات مرفوعة كلها على الفور شير ومفيش مشكلة فى اللينكات

وكمان حضرتك كاتب وبتقول للمساعدة فى التحميل اضغط هنا 
واللينك اللى انت حاطه بتاع منتدى عشان اخش اعرف
 طريقة التحميل بيطلب منى انى اسجل اولا  !!!!!!!

وقصة طويلة انا بجد مش عارف ايه الهدف منها

ياريت حضرتك ترد عليا وتوضحلى ايه المقصود من اعادة الرفع وفى نفس الموضوع 
مع العلم زى ماقولت بان التاملات اصلا مرفوعة من الاول ولا توجد مشكلة

شكرا ورجاء محبة تكون فهمت كلامى بصورة سليمة*​


----------



## jojo20082009 (19 يونيو 2008)

ربنا يحافظ عليكم ويعطي كل نعمه ومحبه علي المجهود المذوب في هذا العمل


----------



## nazeer gaied (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: †+†  كل تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث †+† اعداد استاذ نظير جيد†*

*شكرا ليكى جوجو على المرور
واتمنى تكون التاملات عجبتك*​


----------



## peter_2010 (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: †+†  كل تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث †+† اعداد استاذ نظير جيد†*

شكرا على الترنيمة
التامل بعد الموت
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## رامزكو (22 يونيو 2008)

حلوين اوى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## كوكو الحنون (22 يونيو 2008)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك بس ممكن طلب انا عاوز العظة بيتاعت امام الديان العادل


----------



## nazeer gaied (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: †+†  كل تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث †+† اعداد استاذ نظير جيد†*

تحت امرك اخى الحبيب ده لينك العظة 
امام الديان العادل وتاريخها المظبوط هو 1978

http://www.4shared.com/file/52468027/f3b2f540/______1978.html


----------



## just member (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: †+†  كل تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث †+† اعداد استاذ نظير جيد†*

الله عليك وعلى الجمال والروعة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## nazeer gaied (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: †+†  كل تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث †+† اعداد استاذ نظير جيد†*

شكرا ليك جوجو على المرور ويارب التاملات تكون عجبتك


----------



## gym (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: †+†  كل تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث †+† اعداد استاذ نظير جيد†*

ربنا يعوضك اخى الحبيب


----------



## nansameh (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: †+†  كل تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث †+† اعداد استاذ نظير جيد†*

Thank you so much , I love these meditations


----------



## انطون اميل (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جارى التحميل
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## peter_2010 (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: †+†  كل تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث †+† اعداد استاذ نظير جيد†*



nazeer gaied قال:


> تحت امرك اخى الحبيب ده لينك العظة
> امام الديان العادل وتاريخها المظبوط هو 1978
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/52468027/f3b2f540/______1978.html




*بعد اذنك الوعظة مش شغالة*


----------



## nazeer gaied (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الوعظة شغالة على فكرة انا جربتها
من فضلك جرب تانى


----------



## Bahgatfekry (16 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الكريم 
ربنا يبارك في مجهود الحقيقة انا كنت طلبت عظة ( تأمل مركز الله في حياتك ) فهل ممكن ؟


----------



## nazeer gaied (16 سبتمبر 2008)

حاضر من عنيا هجهز العظة لحضرتك وهرفعها فى اقرب وقت


----------



## nazeer gaied (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا اسف على التاخير
ده لينك العظة بتاع تامل مركز الله فى حياتك

http://www.4shared.com/file/64718890/59da74f7/___.html?*​


----------



## m3a.allah (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك حلوين اوووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## peter_2010 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

وعظة جامدة موت
ربنا يباركك
صلى من اجل ضعفى+++++++++


----------



## GAKGE (29 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك كتير ربنا يباركك


----------



## مدحت المنياوى (31 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الثالوث الاقدس 
انا اشكر صاحب هذه الفكره الجميلة انها رائعه بالفعل ربنا يبارك حياتك فعلا التاملات مؤثرة جدا وربنا يخليلنا قداسه البابا شنودة صاحب الفم الذهبى ويديم رياسته الى منهى الاعوام امين


----------



## رامى ناصيف (2 نوفمبر 2008)

اولاّ بشكر ربنا جدا .ثم بشكر كل انسان تعب فى وضع تاملات البابا لانى بحب البابا جدا واى حاجة لى انا بحب اسمعها جداّوشكراّ مرة تانى


----------



## jesus angle (10 يناير 2009)

god bless you and thanks alot


----------



## gym (10 يناير 2009)

انا اسف يا اخى العزيز انى اتأخرت فى الرد     
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك       أمين
أخوك بيشوى


----------



## رانا (10 يناير 2009)

جميل ربنا يبارك​


----------



## gym (10 يناير 2009)

ربنا معاكى


----------



## Bahgatfekry (14 يناير 2009)

أخي الكريم 
أشكرك على تعبك ولكن للأسف لينك العظة الكامله الخاصة بمركز الله في حياتك غير صالح 
وهذه هي العبارة المكتوبه في موقع التحميل
 The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## hopa_4ever (18 يناير 2009)

*تــــــــــــــــــــأملات روعـــــــــــــــــــــة لمعلم الاجيـــــــــــــــال*​


----------



## ام كيرياكوس (19 يناير 2009)

شكرا لتعب محبتكم ممكن عظه بعد الموت مفيش فرصه لقداسه البابا


----------



## nazeer gaied (20 يناير 2009)

*هذا هو طلبك
عظة امام الديان العادل لعام 1978

http://www.4shared.com/file/52468027/f3b2f540/______1978.html?dirPwdVerified=218a2b6*​


----------



## pegeo (10 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
ويارب يعوضك فى صحتك وحياتك الروحية


----------



## kerolos farag (10 فبراير 2009)

شكرا" جدا" على هذه التأملات الجميله وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## ee55 (16 مارس 2009)

شكرا على البرننامج كوكو
 وربنا يعرض تعب محبتك


----------



## kalimooo (17 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## كوك (18 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا_



_ وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## †bent aboya† (3 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى ليك يامينا

ربنا يعوضك

وربنا يطول فى عمر قداسه البابا حبيبنا

بجد كل تاملاته رائعه وفيها رجوع وتبكيت للنفس


----------



## مارىرشاد (15 أبريل 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## فادى سامى (18 أبريل 2009)

الله حى معنا


----------



## فادى سامى (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## amad_almalk (24 أبريل 2009)

ترنيمه رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىى علي الترنيمه

ربنا يبارك حياتك ومحبتك​


----------



## margow (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جداوشكرا اكتر بكتير عشان تامل بعد الموت بس مش ردى ينزل يريت حد يقولى انزلها ازاى بليز 
وشكرا مرة تانية


----------



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2009)

بحب أحصل على التأملات ...احب كل تأملاته .....كيفية الحصول عليها ..وشكرا"


----------



## nazeer gaied (28 أبريل 2009)

margow قال:


> شكرا جداوشكرا اكتر بكتير عشان تامل بعد الموت بس مش ردى ينزل يريت حد يقولى انزلها ازاى بليز
> وشكرا مرة تانية






*ده تامل توبى يا نفسى
http://www.4shared.com/file/40472133/e5eeb24c/_________.html

اللى فيه مقطع بعد الموت*​


----------



## Romany Zakher (3 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا عل تعبك ومجهودك 
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## بطرس بشرى (2 أكتوبر 2009)

Bahgatfekry قال:


> الأخ الكريم
> ربنا يبارك في مجهود الحقيقة انا كنت طلبت عظة ( تأمل مركز الله في حياتك )


----------



## amgad afraim (4 نوفمبر 2009)

استطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى


----------



## جورج سمير ثابت (18 ديسمبر 2009)

عندما تقرر أن تحيا مع الله، فلا تضطرب من المعطلات التي يضعها ابليس في طريقك سواء من أعتراضات المحيطين بك أو أستهزائهم أحيانا أو محاولة أقناعك بعكس سلوكك الروحي لو أختبروا محبة الله لما حاولوا تعطيلك فكن ثابتا و صلي من أجلهم.  
أن حاربتك أفكار تشكيك داخلك فلا تستمع لها لأن طريق الله هو الطريق الوحيد لخلاصك وسعادتك وليس مباهج العالم الزائله، لذا أعط نفسك فرصه للنمو الروحي فتزيد الوقت الذي تقضيه مع الله حتي يتحرك قلبك مشتاقا للوجود الدائم معه في العباده و الخدمه. 


ها انتم تحزنون والعالم يفرح ولكن حزنكم يتحول الى فرح[/font]


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (26 ديسمبر 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة وأكتر

ربنا يباركك


----------



## ابانوب المصري (13 يناير 2010)

مشــــــكــــــور
مشـــــــــكـــــــــور
مشــــــــــــكــــــــــ ــور
مشــــــــــــــكــــــــ ــــــور
مشـــــــــــــــــكـــــ ـــــــــــور
مشــــــــــــــــــــكــ ـــــــــــــــــور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور 
اليونانية :افخريستو بولي
بالصينية: راخ مت
بالاسبانية: جراتسي
بالايطالية: جراثياس
بالحبشية: اميسكانالو
بالانجليزية: ثانكس
بالفرنسية:مغسي
بالألمانية : Danke دنكــه
بالتركية : تشك تشكر ادارم
بالهندية: شكريا:
باللغه الام شكرا جزيلا 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ محمد فولى حســـــــــن ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور

$$____$$$$$$$$$___$$$$$$$$$_ ___$$
$$___$$$$$$$$$$$_$$$$$$$$$$$ ___$$
$$___$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ ___$$
$$____$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$_ ___$$
$$______$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$___ ___$$
$$________$$$$$$$$$$$$$_____ ___$$
$$__________$$$$$$$$$_______ ___$$
$$___________$$$$$$$________ ___$$
$$____________$$$$$_________ ___$$
$$_____________$$$__________ ___$$
$$______________$___________ ___$$​


----------



## kary_alfy (16 يناير 2010)

انا طبعا اشكر الاستاذ نظير جيد علي كل التاملات الجميلة دي و اطلب المزيد من النجاح لهذا المنتدي الذي امتعنا بهذة الاشياء.


----------



## kary_alfy (16 يناير 2010)

شششششششششششششكرا علي هذا


----------



## kary_alfy (16 يناير 2010)

انا من خلال هذا المنتدي اعزي اهل الضحايا  واقول ان عزانا الوحيد انهم مع الشهداء و الابرار واقول كما يقول داود الرب قاضينا


----------



## mohabmamdouh (17 يناير 2010)

goooooooood


----------



## mohabmamdouh (17 يناير 2010)

جميل جدا


----------



## بيتر القمص كامل (24 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## صليب وفيق (24 يناير 2010)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kary_alfy (24 يناير 2010)

ربنا يباركك و يوسع من موضيعك الرائعة


----------



## نبيلكو (27 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا جدا ليكم الرب يبارككم



​*


----------



## elamer1000 (28 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يباركك حبيبى


----------



## tota joo (8 مارس 2010)

_*thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks
*_​


----------



## حبيب الكنيسة (13 أبريل 2010)

يـا ســــــــلام عليك اللللة


----------



## maged.nagy (4 يونيو 2010)

موضوع رائع 
ربنا يبارك تعبك فى نقل الموضوع 
توبى يا نفسى بقا من انهى عظه ولا هى اسمها كدة ؟


----------



## بوتامينا (14 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك جدا تحفه ربنا يبارك كل تعب من اجل المحبه


----------



## ayman adwar (16 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع
ربنا يبارك تعبك فى نقل الموضوع
توبى يا نفسى بقا من انهى عظه ولا هى اسمها كدة ؟


----------



## bant el mase7 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*الرب يباركك*





​


----------



## nermeen ghattas (16 يناير 2011)

من فضلك ازاي احمل تاملات البابا


----------



## mk1611 (12 أبريل 2012)

thnxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## back_2_zero (30 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## mikhamark (19 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يعوض تعب كل من ساعد فى رفع وتحميل المجموعة الرائعة لقداسة البابا شنودة 
اذكرنا امام عرش النعمة


----------

